# YOUR top ten things to do in Myrtle Beach...No Golf!



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 6, 2012)

So i'm finally getting us of my Every Odd Year ownership at Sheraton Broadway Plantation since i bought it(Thank you TUG!)....But, i've NEVER been to Myrtle Beach before...Everyone i talk to about Myrtle beach asked why i'm going if i don't play golf....

My daughters a water babybawl: not a baby anymore i guess at 7) so she'll be happy with just the beach and the pool...But i want to try to doing Some, Anything else but that, 7 days sleeping by the pool isn't ideal for me when there is so much to explore!..

I'm sure i can get hundreds of websites with lists of things to do in Myrtle beach, but that lacks the personal touch of a place like this....Soo...What are YOUR top 10 things to do in Myrtle Beach instead of golf?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 6, 2012)

When are you going?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 6, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> When are you going?



July 20th - July 27th


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 6, 2012)

*Myrtle Beach*

*Ripley's Aquarium* is conveniently 
located at Broadway on the Beach.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 6, 2012)

*Alligator Adventure*

*Alligator Adventure* is located on Hwy 17 
at Barefoot Landing, North Myrtle Beach S.C. 

When you purchase your ticket at Alligator Adventure, 
 you can receive a 2nd Day Free Pass that is valid for one return
 admission within 7 days after your initial visit at no additional cost!


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Pirate Voyage dinner show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E2BjpRhAuY

It use to be a Dixie Stampede which my kids really liked but it looks good as a Pirate show too.


----------



## Weimaraner (Dec 6, 2012)

My 5-year-old DD's favorite things were the Pirate's Voyage and the big green slide in the splash park at SBP. Ripley's Aquarium has a mermaid makeover to transform your daughter into a mermaid, which was fun. Wasn't a big fan of the aquarium since they allow too many people in to enjoy the exhibits but we did get to talk to a real mermaid. They offer a discount for the Mermaid Makeover to those staying at SBP. We enjoyed the Medieval Times (not as much as Pirate's Voyage) and Legends in Concert with celebrity impersonators. I liked Steven Tyler, my daughter loved Dolly Parton. There are fun activities at the Broadway at the Beach like MagiQuest, shopping, movies, and amusement rides. We also enjoyed Family Kingdom which is an amusement park not too far and most of the rides are geared toward younger children. Enjoyed a visit to the nearby beach and I tried to talk my daughter into going crabbing at the state park which was one of the kids educational activities they offer but she would have no part of it. SBP offered a mid-week Kids Night In so she got to enjoy the company of kids while I went out to dinner and on the SkyWheel. Had a great time in late August even though it rained more than we wanted. Lots to do in Myrtle Beach!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 26, 2013)

Bumping! My trip is getting closer and now the Grandparents(Not my grandparents, my daughters!) are coming too, so i'm a bit nervous about quality of accommodation!  But, i think it'll be OK.

No one plays golf, but Grandpa will be excited about the 'margaritaville restaurant' since he was/is a buffett fan.


----------



## geekette (Mar 26, 2013)

What about the Skywheel on the boardwalk?  that's kind of a novelty for all ages.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 26, 2013)

geekette said:


> What about the Skywheel on the boardwalk?  that's kind of a novelty for all ages.



Those things scare me....Don't get me wrong, i'm a dad, so if my daughter wants to do it, i'll do it, but, I'll be white knuckling the whole time....Like those buckets that ride on a piece of dental floss at Busch Gardens people use to get around, scares the ..... out of me, but it is the best way to get around


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 13, 2013)

Weimaraner said:


> My 5-year-old DD's favorite things were the Pirate's Voyage and the big green slide in the splash park at SBP. Ripley's Aquarium has a mermaid makeover to transform your daughter into a mermaid, which was fun. Wasn't a big fan of the aquarium since they allow too many people in to enjoy the exhibits but we did get to talk to a real mermaid. They offer a discount for the Mermaid Makeover to those staying at SBP. We enjoyed the Medieval Times (not as much as Pirate's Voyage) and Legends in Concert with celebrity impersonators. I liked Steven Tyler, my daughter loved Dolly Parton. There are fun activities at the Broadway at the Beach like MagiQuest, shopping, movies, and amusement rides. We also enjoyed Family Kingdom which is an amusement park not too far and most of the rides are geared toward younger children. Enjoyed a visit to the nearby beach and I tried to talk my daughter into going crabbing at the state park which was one of the kids educational activities they offer but she would have no part of it. SBP offered a mid-week Kids Night In so she got to enjoy the company of kids while I went out to dinner and on the SkyWheel. Had a great time in late August even though it rained more than we wanted. Lots to do in Myrtle Beach!



This is all great advice, i'm doing research now...Pirates Voyage is a bit expensive(about $190 for the grandparents my daughter and me)....But, i think it could be a good one night 'splurge' dinner...Ripley's aquarium i want to check out, i'm going to have to do some more research on legends in concert and the Skywheel.

But i think, most of the trip is going to be SBP's pool and the beach....My daughter tends to get lazy really quick on some of these trips


----------



## tschwa2 (May 13, 2013)

If you are willing to ditch the family for a half day, I bet you could get "discounted or free" tickets to Pirate's Voyage for going to one of MB's TS presentations.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 13, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> If you are willing to ditch the family for a half day, I bet you could get "discounted or free" tickets to Pirate's Voyage for going to one of MB's TS presentations.



$200 give away isn't that bad and once the salesman see my credit score they stop pushing the hard sell!


----------



## Ken555 (May 13, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Grandpa will be excited about the 'margaritaville restaurant' since he was/is a buffett fan.



I went to an event at this restaurant in Orlando in late 2011 and all I can say is that I hope the one in MB is better. Just set the expectation that you're not going for the food, and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 13, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I went to an event at this restaurant in Orlando in late 2011 and all I can say is that I hope the one in MB is better. Just set the expectation that you're not going for the food, and you'll enjoy it.



I picture it more like a Hooters instead of a HardRock Cafe...Does that seem Accurate?  Dad will be mostly enjoying the drinks and 'bar food' anyway....I believe liking deep fried food is something i inherited..Dad likes the Margaritaville in Key West


----------



## Weimaraner (May 13, 2013)

Also forgot to mention they have a parent's night out. My daughter mentioned it the other day (they make slime, other fun kid stuff). Apparently she had fun without me And nothing wrong with just hangin at the pool. They have fun contests poolside and we could spend days at that pool without her getting bored.


----------



## Ken555 (May 13, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I picture it more like a Hooters instead of a HardRock Cafe...Does that seem Accurate?  Dad will be mostly enjoying the drinks and 'bar food' anyway....I believe liking deep fried food is something i inherited..Dad likes the Margaritaville in Key West



Sounds like your kind of place!


----------



## x3 skier (May 13, 2013)

My favorite thing to do in Myrtle Beach if I am ever there is leave for Charleston.  :hysterical:

Cheers


----------



## Icc5 (May 13, 2013)

*Not on beach*



Ridewithme38 said:


> So i'm finally getting us of my Every Odd Year ownership at Sheraton Broadway Plantation since i bought it(Thank you TUG!)....But, i've NEVER been to Myrtle Beach before...Everyone i talk to about Myrtle beach asked why i'm going if i don't play golf....
> 
> My daughters a water babybawl: not a baby anymore i guess at 7) so she'll be happy with just the beach and the pool...But i want to try to doing Some, Anything else but that, 7 days sleeping by the pool isn't ideal for me when there is so much to explore!..
> 
> I'm sure i can get hundreds of websites with lists of things to do in Myrtle beach, but that lacks the personal touch of a place like this....Soo...What are YOUR top 10 things to do in Myrtle Beach instead of golf?



Since you haven't been before I just thought I'd let you know that Broadway at (on) the beach is not on the beach but a few blocks away.  We spent a day there just going in and out of shops and then eating dinner there, watching the fish, feeding the fish, etc.  We had never been there before either and what was most interesting to us was the amount of motorcycles there when we were there and what so many of them did.  I guess because of helmet laws we saw about 2,000 of them turn and leave instead of getting ticketed.
Bart


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 13, 2013)

Icc5 said:


> Since you haven't been before I just thought I'd let you know that Broadway at (on) the beach is not on the beach but a few blocks away.  We spent a day there just going in and out of shops and then eating dinner there, watching the fish, feeding the fish, etc.  We had never been there before either and what was most interesting to us was the amount of motorcycles there when we were there and what so many of them did.  I guess because of helmet laws we saw about 2,000 of them turn and leave instead of getting ticketed.
> Bart



Do I have to be vigilant for bikers drinking and causing a ruckus at night?


----------



## Ken555 (May 13, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Do I have to be vigilant for bikers drinking and causing a ruckus at night?



Don't worry - they'll be at Margaritaville.


----------



## Icc5 (May 14, 2013)

*Haven't seen any problems*



Ridewithme38 said:


> Do I have to be vigilant for bikers drinking and causing a ruckus at night?



We were only there one week and didn't see any problems.  I haven't ever had problems with groups of bikers so unless I do they are not a problem.  Any groups can be a problem and for us just seeing that many bikers was kind of neat.  The helmet thing was funny because it reminded me of little kids not wanting to cross over the line.
Bart


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 14, 2013)

Icc5 said:


> We were only there one week and didn't see any problems.  I haven't ever had problems with groups of bikers so unless I do they are not a problem.  Any groups can be a problem and for us just seeing that many bikers was kind of neat.  The helmet thing was funny because it reminded me of little kids not wanting to cross over the line.
> Bart



Yah, we don't really have bikers in my area....We'll we do have people that ride harleys, but they are mostly older doctors, dentists and lawyers going through a midlife crisis


----------



## antjmar (May 14, 2013)

Icc5 said:


> We had never been there before either and what was most interesting to us was the amount of motorcycles there when we were there and what so many of them did.  I guess because of helmet laws we saw about 2,000 of them turn and leave instead of getting ticketed.
> Bart


Are you sure it wasnt "bike week"? I have been going for 3 years in the summer  and never noticed many "bikers".
http://www.myrtlebeachbikeweek.com

Ride, 
Does your daughter enjoy fishing? They have a pier you can take her fishing for a few hours. Can buy a cheap fishing rod at the 24 hour walmart.


----------



## jw0 (May 18, 2013)

Definitely second alligator adventure.  Like no other.  You can get REALLY close to them (you even start to think - is this safe?)

One good suggestion about beach I got from tug - if you go a few miles south i think youll find a state park beach.  Less crowded, and theres an available restroom.

there used to be a cirque type show somewhere - that was pretty good though pricey. Dont know if it's still there.

There is a pretty good concierge desk at SBP.  They can advise on a lot of activities and they can even book you for shows, and they have discounts.

The skywheel is enclosed, so it may not be as scary as you think.

Broadway at the beach has more than just shops and restaurants.  Theres a little amusement park, with rides/games.  Even a little playground for kids.  I think theres a zip line there too.

Good luck!  Have fun!

-J


----------



## momeason (May 18, 2013)

Dancing the shag in North Myrtle Beach. check out Duck's.
This would be on Adults night out which is every night for us oldies (but goodies)


----------



## jackswanson (May 18, 2013)

Happy Journey for you


----------



## rapmarks (May 18, 2013)

I can't remember the name, but when we went to Myrtle Beach it was quite cold and we went to a sculpture garden south of the Plantation resort.  It had gardens, sculptures, a pontoon ride, lots of animals, which you watched them feed, like alligators, you bought an admission and you could go back each day for a week.


----------



## Icc5 (May 18, 2013)

*Might have been bike week.*



antjmar said:


> Are you sure it wasnt "bike week"? I have been going for 3 years in the summer  and never noticed many "bikers".
> http://www.myrtlebeachbikeweek.com
> 
> Ride,
> Does your daughter enjoy fishing? They have a pier you can take her fishing for a few hours. Can buy a cheap fishing rod at the 24 hour walmart.



There were signs saying welcome to the bikers and we just thought maybe they are there all the time.  We usually travel during the summer and so many of the places we have been to have ended up with tons of bikers.  Once (can't remember where) we were in a state park and all of a sudden about 150 bikers came in.  The difference in this group is they were all female.
Bart


----------



## amycurl (May 18, 2013)

We were just there at the beginning of bike week, and didn't have any problems. We were staying at Broadway at the Beach, and "visiting" Anderson Ocean Club (HGVC) at around 21st. I wouldn't have wanted to be in the heart of downtown late at night with my almost-7 year old, but every place else was fine. 

Margaritaville was just outside the door of the hotel.

My daughter's favorite activity (besides jumping the waves and the lazy river) was doing the mini-bungee-jumping activity at Broadway at the Beach. She could do flips! There's also a zip line there over the lagoon that looked cool; kinda of expensive, but cool. Also great mini-golf, which we didn't even have time to get to (just there for a weekend) but there are lots of different courses around. You could also try things that get you out on the water (parasailing, or just sailing, etc.) (Can you tell my daughter is a bit of an adrenaline junkie?) 

Also, if your daughter (or you, or the gps,) like baseball, the Myrtle Beach Pelicans are a fun single-A team that play right across the street from Broadway at the Beach. Nice stadium, good food. Our hotel gave us free tickets--including parking--because they host the away team, but SBP might have discount tickets. We went on "Fiesta Friday" and a local Mexican joint was selling huge burritos for $5 a pop--definitely better than your average baseball food. Also, free fireworks most Saturdays. 

The boardwalk downtown is pretty fun just to walk around at night or first thing in the morning, before it gets too hot. 

Since our daughters are around the same age, and we were just there, feel free to PM if you've got more specific questions.


----------



## glenmore (May 18, 2013)

Rap marks was talking about Brookgreen Gardens. www.brookgreengardens.com. If you google Brookgreen Gardens and Groupon you may be able to go for half price. We found a Groupon and used it in May and got another one for June. Feeding time at the small zoo is 11 and 2 I believe and it is a great time to see the animals. It covers 500 acres and has lots of room for kids to run. Restaurant on site is very good


----------



## glenmore (May 18, 2013)

Sorry. It is www.brookgreengardens.org. I just checked and Groupon was still available


----------



## Bucky (May 19, 2013)

Here's a list of 137 things to do while in Myrtle Beach! 

http://www.igougo.com/attractions-l645-things_to_do_in_Myrtle_Beach.html

While it may be impersonal, the fact is that most of us go to the beach and either let sand gravity take over or play golf or partake of another contact sport, such as shopping!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 9, 2013)

Getting close!  

After all the research, it turns out....there is TOO much to do in Myrtle Beach...I may have to find a way to spend a 2nd and 3rd week...

BTW: If you had to choose between, Broadway at the Beach, Barefoot Landing or Market Common....Which one would you prefer?


----------



## Luvtoride (Jul 13, 2013)

I would choose Barefoot Landing.  Nicer restaurant selections and more real stores and shops.  Also a bit more manageable size wise to get around.  Eat at Umbertos at Barefoot...its our favorite place in Myrtle Beach!
Enjoy,
Brian


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2013)

I enjoy goinging to Charleston (please observe the speed limit in the small towns on your way; smokey the bear is waiting to give you a speeding ticket) for sightseeing; the Commander-in-Chief enjoys shopping @ the QVC outlet shop.


----------

